# Data Breach



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

I use the national website to buy my fishing permits.
Despite their big padlock logo it seems like all of us fisher folk have had our personal details hacked.
Thanks Orange.

I've mentioned before that I usually put a made-up DOB for this very reason, but as this one was official I probably used my true birth date.
The only thing they don't know is that I'm not French.
I wonder if Junior & I are going to be listed on someone's_ carte grise or bank loan ?
_
I saw that 100,000+ residents of Lyon have also had their details stolen.
Are the French websites lagging behind other countries in terms of security?

No apology, obviously.
Do the hosts have to pay any 'Compo' in France?


​









*







*​*Message important : sécurité de vos données d’adhésion.*​

Chère adhérente, cher adhérent de la pêche de loisir,

Grâce au site cartedepeche.fr, la Fédération Nationale de la pêche en France a rendu la pêche de loisir plus accessible.
*Malgré notre vigilance et celle de notre prestataire spécialisé en informatique, nous souhaitons vous informer d’un incident de sécurité ayant récemment impacté ce site internet.*
Eolas, filiale d’Orange Business Services, hébergeant notre site internet, a fait l’objet d’une intrusion informatique. Les mesures adéquates de sécurisation ont été immédiatement prises pour clôturer l’incident, notamment l’arrêt temporaire de l’accès au service.
Après des investigations approfondies menées par notre prestataire, nous avons appris une fuite de données issues de notre site.
Pour rappel, sur cartedepeche.fr sont consignées les informations nécessaires à l’adhésion (Nom, Prénom, sexe, date de naissance, photo, adresse postale, e-mail, mot de passe...).
*Vos données bancaires ne sont pas concernées.*

→*Nous attirons votre vigilance sur les risques liés à la réception d’emails ou de SMS frauduleux.*→Pour ceux qui sont titulaires d’un compte sur notre site, nous avons décidé de renforcer les modalités d’accès en imposant le changement de mot de passe.
Nous vous invitons à vous connecter le plus rapidement possible au site cartedepeche.fr qui vous indiquera la démarche à suivre pour choisir un nouveau mot de passe sécurisé.
*Si vous utilisez ce même mot de passe sur d’autres sites internet, nous vous recommandons de le modifier.**







*Retrouvez plus d'infos pour naviguer sur le web en toute sécurité sur www.cartedepeche.fr/securite
Pour votre information, la FNPF ainsi que notre prestataire informatique avons fait une déclaration à la Commission Nationale de l'Informatique et des Libertés (CNIL) et porté plainte auprès du procureur de la République.
Pour toute question ou pour nous signaler tout message qui vous semblerait suspect, vous pouvez nous écrire à l’adresse [email protected]
Vous pouvez également consulter le site www.cybermalveillance.gouv.fr.
Soyez assuré-e, chère adhérente, cher adhérent de notre mobilisation en faveur de la pêche de loisir et tous ses pratiquants.


----------

